# Kiawe Wood Chunks



## tropics (Jun 3, 2016)

I was speaking to my son about the Kiawe wood,he ordered a bag for a place called little bits of Hawaii.It is not cheap,I picked up a bag of Coconut briquettes at a local store.Will see what I can do with these some day

Richie

The guys who offered to send me some thanks again for the generous offer!


----------



## fatboycoalition (Jun 14, 2016)

http://www.hawaiiguava.com/index.html

Give these guys a try maybe. I don't know what you consider expensive. I haven't tried these guys yet but I just ordered a bag.


----------



## tropics (Jun 14, 2016)

$50.00 for this box

Richie













100_4220.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 14, 2016


----------



## fatboycoalition (Jun 14, 2016)

The other guys are $32/10-12 lbs.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 14, 2016)

FATBOYCOALITION said:


> http://www.hawaiiguava.com/index.html
> 
> Give these guys a try maybe. I don't know what you consider expensive. I haven't tried these guys yet but I just ordered a bag.


This is where I get mine.   Seems like really good wood.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 16, 2016)

c farmer said:


> This is where I get mine.   Seems like really good wood.


Yep this place is the place to get it now that Woody isn't here anymore.


----------



## fatboycoalition (Jun 30, 2016)

Great customer service too. Had an issue with my order. They sent me a free box of my choice. I WILL be dealing with them again.


----------

